

Ask HN: How many pictures do you have and what size are they? - jefe78

Hi HN,<p>I'm wondering about your picture collections! I have 2 simple questions and would really appreciate your feedback. This assumes the pictures are taken by you(or someone you know).<p>How many pictures do you have stored locally?<p>What is an average file size for these pictures?<p>Thanks!
======
noonespecial
I have all of the pictures taken by my family members dating back to 1885 or
so. Scanned form slides, prints, and even plates and etchings.

All together they make up about 60,000 images and take just over 40gig to
store (they average 500k/1M each). I have them here on disk, on a flash drive
in my safe-deposit, and on a server on a different continent, juuuussst in
case.

~~~
newyorker
Wow, may I ask which continent and why there? Someplace neutral or the like?
Australia?

~~~
noonespecial
Adelaide, South Australia.

I work down there. Go once or twice a year. Its just about the farthest
civilized place you can go from here without starting to come back. Anything
less than an ELE and my data's good.

4 generations worth of pictures and records starts to feel a little bit like a
legacy. I want to make sure my children can get it if/when something happens
to me.

------
GnarfGnarf
My wife has upwards of 15,000 photos.

Average JPG file size is 500K (ca. 1200- to 1600-pixel resolution). Anything
more is a waste of space and backup time. Only special occasions require more
than 1MB file size (or professionals).

------
atgm
Around 20,000 ranging from around 50K (web size jpegs) to 400K (finished
jpegs) to 15 MB (raw files) to 100+ MB (raw panoramas).

I used to own a dSLR and shot frequently until I gave it to my sister as a
Christmas present.

